# Highlandtown Open 4/4



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

come out and have some fun ! $50 entry fee. 

this electric only lake is awesome this time of year :B


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ha ha!!! sign me up! it's about time someone puts a real open on this lake.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

haha im glad someone sees the light !!

this is the best super cold water lake around

see you at the ramp at 8am


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

been killin' 'em up there austin. flat killin' em


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

yup, they get stackedd 

should see some great weights !

pass the word on !!!


----------



## ccducker (Jan 17, 2009)

what ramp do they launch out of??? would like to take me 8 yr old daughter with me--any age restrictions???she has fished several opens already


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

main ramp i'd imagine. that's where we've always launched from.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

anyone is welcome!

main ramp


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Anyone have a ball park guess on number of boats?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

11 boats showed up to face brutal winds and cold

1st place: Richard Meeks - 4 fish @ 9.51lbs

2nd place: Josh Coe and Austin Dunlap 5 fish @ 8.50lbs

3rd place: Chris Joesph and Harry Emmerling 3 fish @ 8.17lbs

Big Bass: Chris Joesph and Harry Emmerling @ 4.46lbs


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

get back to us when you guys decide what your doing for the next one. heard some talk about gilford. wouldn't be too upset about that one either. and let us know when the wed. nighters are going to start up. i'll get to fish more of them this year.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

plan on the next open the first weekend in may. 

wed. nighters will start next week at highlandtown 5-dark


----------

